# Pictures from Punjab.



## ghazi52

Aerial view of SD High School, Bahawalpur








Aerial view of Satluj







Brightlands Hotel,Murree








Cholistan !!








Chakwal..








Greater iqbal park Lahore ka fizai nazara .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley Lakes

















*Lahore Zoo*

Established in 1872, Lahore Zoo is one of the largest zoos in South Asia. Today the zoo houses a collection of about 1380 animals of 136 species. Just beside Lahore Zoo, is, *Jinnah Park* and *Quaid-e-Azam library* that are also popular attractions of Lahore.






*Rohtas Fort:*

Rohtas Fort, also called Qila Rohtas, is situated in the famous province of Pakistan, Punjab. it is very near Jhelum Valley, This beautiful Rohtas Fort was built by Pashtun King Sher Shah Suri.

This is the place for those who love to see the historical places the architecture of this Rohtas Fort is amazing. tourist love to visit this place. In 2018 the visit of this Rohtas fort is exponentially increased people love to visit this beautiful historical fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Your doing a fantastic job @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab High Court









Samadhi of Ranjit Singh, Lahore-Punjab, 







Sacred Heart Cathedral Church, Lahore-Punjab,






Jain temple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Clock Plaza, Chowk Ghanta Ghar, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan by Muhammad Raza*


----------



## ghazi52

Clock Tower Faisalabad

Photo credit: Noman Ilahi






Lahore














Lahore fort











@WebMaster kindly make as sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

A masjid in Katchery Bazar Faisalabad

Picture Sami Arshad


----------



## ghazi52

Derawar Fort, Bahawalpur, Punjab 











Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Thanks for posting 
Honestly awesome and stunning images 
please post more if available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Daal, Shahi Paratha At Mian Gee Burhan Hotel, G. T Road Near Burhan, Hassan Abdal












Murree






Rohtas Fort Jhelum






Station chowk Faisalabad
Pc : Maqsood









Panj Bridge, tehsil Jaranwala







Jamia Mosque Wah Cantt 
1-3-2019


----------



## ghazi52

Golra Sharif --- Arid SSC Rawalpindi ka jhumar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Model town Lahore Underpass

Picture Saim Mustafa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

ghazi52 said:


>


This's an alien world just take the motorcycle and it's fantastic


----------



## ghazi52

Khewra Salt Mines 1940's
The oldest salt mine in the world





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People often enjoy hookah at social gatherings with friends and acquaintances. The whole session is about sharing a good time....
Multan March 2019








Kallar Kahar Mountains as seen from Motorway Rest Area

Picture Credits : Muhammad Burhan 







Colours of Lahore 
Inside View of Masjid Wazir Khan, Lahore, Pakistan

Picture Credits : Muzaffar Bukhari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gujranwala 











.

Ramkot Fort, Mangla Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

beautiful view of Mari Indus ...... Mianwali






The Katas Raj Temples (کٹاس راج مندر‎), also known as Qila Katas is a complex of several Hindu temples connected to one another by walkways. The temple complex surrounds a pond named Katas which is regarded as sacred by Hindus. The complex is located in the Potohar Plateau region of Pakistan's Punjab province. The temples are located near the town of Kallar Kahar, and are near the M2 Motorway.

The temples' pond is said in the Puranas to have been created from the teardrops of Shiva, after he wandered the Earth inconsolable after the death of his wife Sati. The pond occupies an area of two kanals and 15 marlas, with a maximum depth of 20 feet.

The temples play a role in the Hindu epic poem, the Mahābhārata, where the temples are traditionally believed to have been the site where the Pandava brothers spent a significant portion of their exile. It is also traditionally believed by Hindus to be the site where the brothers engaged in a riddle contest with the Yakshas, as described in the Yaksha Prashna. Another tradition states that the Hindu deity Krishna laid the foundation of the temple, and established a hand-made shivling in it.

The temples were visited by India's former deputy prime minister Lal Krishna Advani in 2005. In 2006, the Pakistani government began restoration works at the temples, with further improvements announced in 2017.In 2018,Pakistan issued visas to 139 Indian Hindu pilgrims to visit Katas Raj Dham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Uchhali Lake, Soon Valley







Soon valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Night View of Liberty Lahore
Cr: Wasif

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Massy Gate Rawalpindi c.1950's







Pindi 1980







Camel train near Taxila, Rawalpindi in mid 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

near Pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*4 aircraft parked on Apron of Faisalabad International Airport.*






Tomb of Shah Rukn e Alam

PC: Syed Bilal






Multan..















Multan Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ahhh Punjab sheran di sohni dharti.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gujranwala
Jinnah interchange*
















...


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of one of the Prestigious University of Lahore- LUMS through lens of Art by Wasif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

TDCP Developed Boardwalk Khabeki Lake Soon valley

Khushab


----------



## ghazi52

Foggy Morning


----------



## shawn52

One of the Perfect Caption Among All .. Great


----------



## ghazi52

he Ravi near its end, Punjab. Upstream from the point.






Near Multan








Taxila, Punjab.













.

Shiv temple, Katas Raj.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

1930: Chiniot Railway Bridge Under Construction.



.

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

1940



















*Murree Mall Road - 1861*




*

*
*Pindi Point **Murree** - 1861

*



*Badshahi Mosque **Lahore** 1864*





*lawrence** hall 1866*


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore INSANE 12 HOUR Pakistani Street Food Rampage


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial View of Murree/Islamabad Expressway & Murree Hills In BackGround*


----------



## ghazi52

Snow in Fort Munro







Outside Pindi






Soon Valley , Punjab








Umar Hayat Palace, Chiniot


----------



## ghazi52

Boat ride












*Sakhi Sarwar* , is a town in Dera Ghazi Khan District, Pakistan. It is named after a Muslim Sufi saint Syed Ahmad Sultan, also known as Sakhi Sarwar, whose tomb is situated in the vicinity.
The tomb itself was built in the 13th century in a small village named Muqam in the Sulaiman Mountains, 35 kilometres (22 mi) from Dera Ghazi Khan city. It was later expanded by the Mughal king Zahir-ud-din Muhammad Babur. It is a unique building of Mughal architecture.

An urs, or festival in the honour of Syed Ahmad Sultan, also locally called "Sangh Mela", has been celebrated for centuries during Vaisakhi (March–April), with thousands of pilgrims coming to the town from the nearby localities. Historically, followers of Syed Ahmad Sultan belonged to various religions – Max Arthur Macauliffe, a colonial office appointed in Punjab, observed in 1875 that not only Muslims but Hindus also visited the shrines during the urs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kallar Kahar, *a popular tourist destination in Pakistan's Punjab Province.


----------



## ghazi52

Temple remains at Nandana, the place where Al-Biruni carried out his measurements of the radius of the Earth, Punjab, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Located in the heart of Lahore city, GCU aka Government College University having the highest graduation rate in the country, is known to produce legendary people like Iqbal, Faiz Ahmed Faiz, Dr. Abdus Salam.
Badshahi Masjid is also visible at the infinite, top end.







Tomb of Anarkali, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamadouso

ghazi52 said:


> *Kallar Kahar, *a popular tourist destination in Pakistan's Punjab Province.



Stunning, I am definitely looking to visit Pakistan. I don’t understand why people visit Dubai when you have natural beauty like this barely a few more hour away and much better value for money. 

When you think Egypt has so much tourist but basically apart from pyramids I would rather visit here.

I think Pak is probably one of handful of country to have both hot deserts, and snow capped mountain in such close proximity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Absolutely stunning! Truely a great job dude.This is like watching pakistan in a new way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old Lahore







The Mall Lahore







Lahore High Court








Australia Chowk Masjid Near Lahore Railway Station.


----------



## ghazi52

Today 
Sunset
Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zinda-dilan e Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Village view near Hiran Minar Sheikhupura

Picture Credits : Ali Raza Khatri


----------



## ghazi52

Villages of Punjab, 
Ghansar Pur, Sialkot

Picture : M Rehan 









Sakhi Sarwar DG Khan 
Farhan's Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Bus Terminal , Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock City


----------



## ghazi52

Cadet College, Choa Saidan Shah ( CCCSS ) District Chakwal, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

The gigantic Jhal Chowk, Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP) has introduced 1st Lake District* Chakwal 4x4 Challenge.*
*






















*


----------



## ghazi52

Bird's Eye ...

Deep Sharif Ponds , Soon Valley ...

PC: SM Bukhari


----------



## ghazi52

*FAISALABAD CITY TOUR (Lyallpur Pakistan)*


----------



## ghazi52

*چنیوٹ کے شیش محل کی سی*ر

چنیوٹ شہر کے عین وسط میں واقع پہاڑوں کی اوٹ اور قبرستان سے ملحقہ علاقے میں موجود میناروں سے نکلنے والی روشنیاں جہاں پورے علاقے کو جگ مگ کر دیتی ہیں وہیں قوالی کے ساتھ بجنے والے ساز بھی فضاء میں محبت بھرنے سے پیچھے نہیں رہتے۔ یہ روشنی محلہ مسکین پورہ میں موجود حضرت احمد ماہی المعروف سائیں سکھ کے ساڑھے دس کنال پر پھیلے مزار میں لگے برقی قمقموں کی ہوتی ہے۔جب یہ روشنی محل کی دیواروں میں نسب شیشے پر منعکس ہوتی ہے تو عمارت کے اندرونی حصے میں انعکاس کی وجہ سے بلوری چمک پیدا ہوتی ہے جو مزار کی خوبصورتی کو مزید بڑھا دیتی ہے۔حضرت احمد ماہی المعروف سائیں سکھ چنیوٹ کے معروف شیخ خاندان سے تعلق رکھتے تھے جن کی پیدائش 1914ء جبکہ وفات 1987ء میں ہوئی۔کہا جاتا ہے کہ سائیں سکھ نے اپنی ذاتی زمین پر دربار کی تعمیر 1925ء میں شروع کرواتے ہوئے اسے اپنی زندگی میں ہی مکمل کروا لیا تھا اور مریدین سے کہا تھا کہ 'تیسی کانڈی چلتی رہے گی'۔


----------



## ghazi52

Katas Raj Temple Complex Chakwal Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The ancient Gurdwara of Aminabad, Gujranwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Need dry period for the wheat.. April 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tracks To Heavens! — in Dina, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rain start in bahawalpur...


----------



## ghazi52

Farid gate
Bahawalpur ...


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Muhammad Ashar Photography

Bhong Masjid, Sadiqabad, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Agriculture University, Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52

*Soon Sakesar *district Khushab. Punjab
Uchali lake a beautiful lake. Worth to see.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi in 1970


----------



## ghazi52

Clock Tower, Faisal Abad


----------



## ghazi52

1940 Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Shrine in Multan c.1930's


----------



## ghazi52

View of Main Boulevard Garden Town Near Barkat Market Lahore .


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore



















Tomb of Anarkali, Lahore

Pc: Irfan Rashid —

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1st May Labour Day
Lahore in 1950's

“You should pay the laborer his wages before his sweat dries” (Sunan Ibn Mâjah (2443)


----------



## ghazi52

Attock, indus River
pic by: Hanan Khaleeq


----------



## ghazi52

Angori Road Murree


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore ... The cars from left to right are, Volkswagen Beetle, Volkswagen Van, Fiat 1100-1960 and Morris Oxford 1958. On seeing a Vespa Scooter, I think this photograph is of somewhere 1961/62.

This bldg is opp GPO, still exists and houses Askari Bank Ltd. The lane besides, led to old stock exchange bldg and American information centre of those days. 






DAV High School, Rawalpindi c.1920's


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Sunny Bank Barracks, Murree *Hills *c.1930's







1970


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Sakeena tul Sughra in Jatoi city (district Muzaffargarh)


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful landscape captured on the way to Multan from Rajanpur (Southern Punjab)...


----------



## ghazi52

Institute of Chemistry at University of the Punjab in Lahore in late 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

285 Km .. DIKhan Islamabad Motorway M-14 under construction near Indus River Mianwali. Lane Marking and Guard Rail near completion.







Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

The Governor House 
Lahore






beautiful view of Mari Indus ...... Mianwali


----------



## CHACHA"G"

@ghazi52 , Always refreshing keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*An Eastern Market (1928) - filmed in Rawalpindi*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree in 1960








The girl's side of Lawrence Memorial Asylum, Murree c.1875

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Ghazi Khan







کھیتوں کی ہریالی، کارپیٹڈ سڑک اور مارچ کے مہینے کا معتدل پن مجھے کہیں کہیں مشرقی یورپ کی یاد دلا رہا تھا—تصویر رمضان رفیق







ڈی جی خان کی ایک شام—تصویر رمضان رفیق








بیروں کا باغ—تصویر رمضان رفیق







کوئنوا کی فصل—تصویر رمضان رفیق






ڈی جی خان یونیورسٹی — تصویر رمضان رفیق






سخی سرور کے راستے میں ڈھلتی شام کا منظر—تصویر رمضان رفیق






مزار سخی سرور—تصویر رمضان رفیق






مزار کے قریب ایک دکان—تصویر رمضان رفیق
..






مزار کے پاس چادر و دیگر اشیا کے اسٹال—تصویر رمضان رفیق







مزار کا اندرونی منظر—تصویر رمضان رفیق






مزار کے احاطے میں بیری کا درخت—تصویر رمضان رفیق







لنگر کی دیگ—تصویر رمضان رفیق



رمضان رفیق دنیا گھومنے کے خواہشمند ہیں اور اسی آرزو کی تکمیل کے لیے آج کل کوپن ہیگن میں پائے جاتے ہیں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Near Gatwala Faisalabad












1950






A Beautiful Mosque at Faisalabad Railway Station Chowk

Pic By: Maqsood MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

پنکھے والا کھوہ ۔یہ کنواں صرف ہوا کی مدد سے چلتا تھا ۔جسے صوبیدار امام علی نے ایک سکھ اور ایک مسلمان انجینئر کی مدد سے بنوایا ۔اس کا تمام تر نقشہ وہ فرانس سے اپنے ساتھ لائے تھے اس کا کم 1911 میں شروع ہوا جو 1919 میں پایا تکمیل تک پوھنچا ۔اس کنوے کی مدد سے انہوں نے صرف اور صرف 24 گھنٹوں میں ہی 32 ایکڑ رقبہ سیراب کیا ۔لیکن بدقسمتی سے یہ صرف 24 گھنٹے ہی چل سکا کیونکہ اس کی بریک کا کوئی انتظام نہیں کر سکے تھے ۔تب سے صرف اس کی یادگار ہی قائم ہے اور تاریخ کا ایک حصہ بن گئی ہے ۔اس کے ساتھ ایک مسجد کی تعمیر بھی کی گئی تھی تا کہ ہر آنے والے کو یہ معلوم ہو سکے کہ یہ ایک مسلمان نے بنوایا ہے ۔اس کا فن تعمیر اپنی مثال آپ ہے جو ہر دیکھنے والے کو اپنی طرف متوجو کرتا ہے ۔
ضلع خانیوال تحصیل جہانیاں چک 
131/10_R 

The fans of the windmill. This was the only one who was built with the help of a Sikh and a Muslim engineer. All drawings were brought from France in 1911 .The windmill was completed in 1919. with the help of this somehow, they only supply water to 32 acres of land in only 24 hours. But unfortunately it could only be 24 hours because of brakes, No one could manage the brakes. Since then it's just a souvenir and became a part of the history. A Mosque was built with it so that every visitor could know that it was a Muslim, who had built it. Its architecture is excellent.

District Khanewal Tehsil Jahanian Chak 131/10 _ r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Secrets of Lahore, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur,








Farid Gate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam & Village
AJ & Kashmir, Pakistan

Pic By: Irfan Zafar & others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Magnificent Noor Mahal — at Bahawalpur Cantt.







Aerial view of Sadiq Public School, Bahawalpur one of the largest schools in Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Birth Of Sky — at Canal Road Faisalabad.




















Expressway
Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52

Omer Manzil in Chiniot


----------



## ghazi52

Khadomi.Waterfall Soon Valley

Credits Images by Hassan Awan


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Mohsin Raza

Clock Tower, Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Life in Villages of Sargodha, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad.













Agriculture University, Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi Sarwar , is a town in Dera Ghazi Khan District, Pakistan. It is named after a Muslim Sufi saint Syed Ahmad Sultan, also known as Sakhi Sarwar, whose tomb is situated in the vicinity.
The tomb itself was built in the 13th century in a small village named Muqam in the Sulaiman Mountains, 35 kilometres (22 mi) from Dera Ghazi Khan city. It was later expanded by the Mughal king Zahir-ud-din Muhammad Babur. It is a unique building of Mughal architecture.
An urs, or festival in the honour of Syed Ahmad Sultan, also locally called "Sangh Mela", has been celebrated for centuries during Vaisakhi (March–April), with thousands of pilgrims coming to the town from the nearby localities. Historically, followers of Syed Ahmad Sultan belonged to various religions – Max Arthur Macauliffe, a colonial office appointed in Punjab, observed in 1875 that not only Muslims but Hindus also visited the shrines during the urs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of LUMS Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Beautiful Sunset View at Indus River Captured from my Cell Phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soan Valley


----------



## ghazi52

*SALT WATER LAKE AT KIRANA HILLS SARGODHA*

Unexplored,no research conducted.

Salt lakes form when the water flowing into the lake, containing salt or minerals, cannot leave because the lake is endorheic (terminal). The water then evaporates, leaving behind any dissolved salts and thus increasing its salinity, making a salt lake an excellent place for salt production. High salinity will also lead to a unique flora and fauna in the lake in question; sometimes, in fact, the result may be an absence or near absence of life near the salt lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Derawar Fort Bahawalpur








Abbasi Mosque inside Derawar Fort







Sunset at Circular Road Bahawalpur







old man taking his camels from bahawalpur to cholistan








aerial view of Chowk Saraiki — in Bahawalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bootay wali jhal
Faisalabad






Gurdwara sacha sodha farooqabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur .. Punjab












Pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree






1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Canal Road........ Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stiller's This is newly built Restaurant and Hotel on National Highway N-5 near Rahim Yar Khan

Looking for a great place to spend the night or eat while traveling try this Restaurant and Hotel.

Had a personal experience of this place while traveling to Islamabad from Karachi last week the charges for a night stay vary from 4000-5000 Rupees (depending on the size of the room) the staff is well trained and the hotel well cleaned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree in 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mountains of Pir Panjal Range and the Fields of Sialkot








Gumti, Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Punjab - Somewhere between Bahawalpur to Derawar Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

*State Bank Building*















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sunset at Circular Road Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley, Nowshera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

shah rukn-e-alam tomb


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Garrison Mess 








Ghanta Ghar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of City after rain - Arfa Technology Park

Picture Credit - Uzair Asim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Panorama of ShahKot Hill 
Shahkot - Punjab 

Pic By: Salman Shahkoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thunderkaka

@ghazi52 

Can you share some pictures of "Wahula" village. It's in district Chakwal.


----------



## ghazi52

سکی تحصیل چوآ سیدن شاہ 







Choa Saidan Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid Ghousia Waris Khan, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


*Jinnah Hospital Under Pass After Renovation .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Wazir Khan, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sunset..
Riwaz Bridge Jhang






Sailkot


----------



## ghazi52

Sabzi Mandi
Location: Kot Addu






.







,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lush green atmosphere. Orange , Orange

Kotmoman, Sargodha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Firdous Minar!
Location!
Lahore Sheikhupura road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Area Chowk Nawab Sahib,

Walled City, Lahore,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Syedwala, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At a distance of just one hour from Islamabad / Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## On the Edge

ghazi52 said:


> At a distance of just one hour from Islamabad / Rawalpindi.


where is this sir?


----------



## ghazi52

On the Edge said:


> where is this sir?



Kotli Sattian, Beautiful tehsil of Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid & Darbar Maulana Sardar in Jhang Baza, Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice view of village in Punjab







..









Surroundings of Ravi river
Syedwala









Ravi river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur, Noor Mahal, 
Nawab Sadiq Muhammad Khan IV, built for his Italian spouse , who spent only one night in this palace because the graveyard was seen from the balcony of the palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BAWALPUR






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8 pass charlie

this thread is about Punjab but I have a question.few days back I was travelling from Karachi to Hyderabad on expressway at night.i noticed many rows of blinking red lights on my right.and it continued for few kilometers I would say.does anybody has any idea about those.thanks


----------



## ghazi52

Kallar kahar lake situated in Distc.Chakwal , PUNJAB


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Pindi,,Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore...


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Thal


----------



## ghazi52

River Chenab, Chiniot
24 Nov 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Soan valley







..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

Beautiful pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Abbasi Mosque Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

FAISALABAD









fish of Jhelum River.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Gates




















































































..


----------



## ghazi52

مہوڑیانوالا گاؤں کا ایک حسین اور دلکش منظر


----------



## ghazi52

wedding


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Rawalpindi and Islamabad Twin Cities


----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Tomb of_Bibi_Jiwindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swain valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Dam lake view from Ramkot Fort


----------



## ghazi52

Thal







Anga, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Head Sedhnai


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sadiqabad Palace


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Thal, Punjab









Khushab. Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

▪ District Bhakkar ▪ Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Kallar Kahar. In the dense forest below, there is a very beautiful green inclined water that is covered with a 45 minutes tracking.


----------



## ghazi52

Sawn valley









University of Narowal .


----------



## ghazi52

Rohtas Fort
__________


----------



## ghazi52

رحیم یارخان۔ گٹھ بیری جھیل کا کیا اپ کو معلوم ہے ؟ شہر سے صرف 90 کلومیٹر دور - روہی کے اندر بستی یہ جھیل کسی نعمت سے کم نہیں
مزار ڈاڈی کرم خاتون کے قریب یہ خوبصورت جھیل نا صرف موٹر سپورٹس بلکہ ایک خوبصورت پارک کی سہولیات میسر کرتی ہے - بارڈر کے صرف 12 کلومیٹر قریب ہونے کی وجہ سے سیکورٹی کافی سخت ہے
اگر انتظامیہ کچھ توجہ دے تو رحیم یار خان کے شہریوں کے لیے یہ جگہ تفریح کے لیے ایک اہم مقام بن سکتی ہے - اپنی آراء دیں کے اپنے نمائندوں کو کہا جائے کے رحیم یارخان کے لوگوں کی یہاں تک رسائی یقینی بنائی جائے کیونکہ یہاں تفریح کرنا رحیم یار خان کے ایک عام آدمی کا بھی حق ہے


----------



## ghazi52

Today Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Just before sunset
Syedwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Snowfall at Fort Munro DG Khan Punjab. Another high potential place for the promotion of Tourism.


----------



## ghazi52

Some beautiful clicks of Nara Village,
District : Rawalpindi
Tehsill : Kahuta


----------



## ghazi52

View From Mai Wali Dheri Near Mardwal
* Soon Valley*
May 30, 2018 · Khushab, Punjab





Khadoomi Water Fall Near Chamble Village


----------



## ghazi52

Magical light after rain

Syedwala, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

At Muree Ayubia chair lift. Today


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Syedwala


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Thal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Panjpeer Rocks - Kotli Sattian - Kahuta


*Punjab government has decided to accord the status of tourist spot to Tehsil Kotli Sattian.*

As per media reports, a notification in this regard will be issued in next week. The government gave approval to this decision in a special meeting.

*Kotli Sattian after Murree will be the second Tehsil of district Rawalpindi which is being given the status of tourism spot.*

The government has also approved to set up tourism centres at Chiora, Dhanoi and Karore road in Kotli Sattian. Work on this project will be initiated on emergency basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulzar Mahal, Bhawalpur. Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ڈیرے پنجابیاں دے شالا وسدے رہو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree
28-1-2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Syed Ghazanfar Ali Shah

Panjpeer Rocks, Kahuta


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful scene from outfit kalan khushab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Faisal abad














Village scene


----------



## ghazi52

Golrra Shareef,


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Unilever Chowk Rahim Yar Khan





Talagang, Mianwali road
A beautiful mosque view of faran hotel





Sawn valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful scene from Jauhar Abad Khushab,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After Hailling at Village in Vehari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Historical Museum Taxila (Tehsil Rawalpindi)


----------



## ghazi52

Sultan Mehdi Spring



















Johar abad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Garrison public library in the city of Multan,


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Today - Images Taken by : GOPRO HERO 8







.


اوچھالی جھیل کا ایک سحر انگیز نظارہ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Syedwala


----------



## ghazi52

شاہکوٹ پہاڑی کے دیدہ زیب مناظر، بابا نو لکھ ہزاری کا دربار اور شاہکوٹ کی مختصراً ہسٹری ·˙

از: محمد سلمان منیر

شاہکوٹ صوبہ پنجاب کے ضلع ننکانہ صاحب کی تین تحصیلوں میں سے ایک تحصیل ہے اور اسکی آبادی تقریباً ڈھائی لاکھ ہے۔ شاہکوٹ کی وجہ شہرت اسکی تقریبآ 700 سال پرانی تاریخ، بابا نو لکھ حاضری کا دربار اور شاہکوٹ قلعہ/ پہاڑی (قلعہ تو خیر اب دوربین سے گورنے پر بھی نہیں ملتا، ہاں البتہ، پہاڑی کا کچھ حصہ ضرور قائم و دائم ہے۔ کُچھ حصہ اس لیے کہ رہا ہوں، کہ جس طرح کسی بھی خاص کام کے لیے گورنمنٹ کا دیا گیا فنڈ، نیچے تک پہنچتے پہنچتے آخر میں کُچھ حصہ ہی بچتا ہے بلکل اسکی طرح سابقہ حکمرانوں نے اس پہاڑی اور قلعے کی حالت ایسی بگاڑی، کہ اسکا کچھ حصہ ہی بچ پایا۔ باقی پہاڑی کا پتھر بمبوں سے اڑا کے اللہ جانے کہاں غائب( فروخت) کر دی گیا۔ اگر اس پتھر کو شاہکوٹ کی سڑکوں پر ہی استعمال کر لیا جاتا، تو شاید آج شاہکوٹ کی سڑکیں اتنی خستہ حال نہ ہوتی۔
ارّے یار، شاہکوٹ پہاڑی اور سڑکوں کی خستہ حالی سے بات کہاں سے کہاں نکل گئی۔ اچھا تو ہم بات کر رہے تھے شاہکوٹ کی تاریخ پر جیسا کہ میں اُوپر ذکر کر چکا ہوں کہ شاہکوٹ کی تاریخ تقریبآ 700 سال پرانی ہے۔ تقریبآ بارویں صدی عیسویں میں سید مراد علی شاہ المعروف بابا نو لاکھ ہزاری ڈیرہ غازی خان سے یہاں تشریف لائے. اس وقت یہ جگہ ہندوؤں مسکن تھی۔ بابا نو لاکھ ہزاری نے اس علاقے کو دین اسلام کی روشنی سے روشناس کرایا۔ یوں یہ علاقہ آہستہ آہستہ آباد ہونا شروع ہوا۔ جب انکی شہرت کے چرچے بڑھے تو یہی شاہکوٹ کی پہاڑی انکی تبلیغ کے لیے مرکزی جگہ بنی۔ نواحی علاقوں سے لوگ علم کی غرض سے انکے پاس آنے لگے۔ اس پہاڑی پر آج بھی انکی کرامات کے نشانات موجود ہیں۔ یہی وجہ ہے کہ پہاڑی کا یہ کچھ مرکزی حصہ آج بھی اپنی اصلی حالت میں موجود ہے۔ جیسا کہ آج سے سات سو سال پہلے تھا۔
شاہکوٹ کے کچھ سابقہ حکمران باقی کی ساری پہاڑی تو ہڑپ کرنے میں کامیاب ہوگئے۔ مگر اس مخصوص مرکزی حصے کا کچھ نہیں بگاڑ سکے۔
دراصل یہ مخصوص حصہ پہاڑی کی چوٹی ہے۔ جہاں بابا نو لکھ ہزاری نے اپنی کرامات دکھائیں۔ جس میں انہوں نے بکری اور شیر کو ایک ہی گھاٹ میں پانی پلا دیا۔ شاید آپ سوچ رھے ھوں کہ یہ کیسے ممکن ہے۔ یہی تو کرامت ہے۔ اس شیر اور بکری کے پاؤں کے نشانات اور گھاٹ آج بھی اپنی اصلی حالت میں موجود ہیں۔ ان نشانات کو دیکھنے کے لیے سارا سال شاہکوٹ اور اسکے نواحی علاقوں سے لوگ شاہکوٹ پہاڑی کا رخ کرتے ہیں اور یہی خاص جگہ شاہکوٹ پہاڑی کی وجہ شہرت بھی ہے۔
سید مراد علی شاہ المعروف بابا نو لکھ ہزاری کو شاہکوٹ میں وہی مقام حاصل ہے۔ جو لاہور میں حضرت داتا گنج بخش ہجویری کے دربار کو حاصل ہے۔ ہر سال 23 مارچ کو بابا نو لاکھ ہزاری کی عرس کی تقریبات جوشِ و جذبے کے ساتھ منائی جاتی ہے۔
بابا نو لاکھ ہزاری کی تبلیغ کے نتیجے میں وقت کے ساتھ ساتھ یہاں اسلام کا بول بالا ہوا اور لوگوں کی چہل پہل بڑھتی رہی۔ اور یہ علاقہ آباد ہونا شروع ہوا۔ اور یوں انیسویں صدی آن پہنچی اور یہ علاقہ جہاں پہلے ساندل بار کے جنگل ہوا کرتے تھے۔ "تیرتھ گڑھ" کا نام دیا گیا. جوکہ شاہکوٹ کا پرانا نام ہے۔ شاہکوٹ کی آبادی کے لحاظ سے اسکی تاریخ ڈیڑھ، دو سو سال پرانی ہے جبکہ علاقائی اعتبار سے تقریباً سات سو سال۔
سو، یہ رہی پہاڑی کی کچھ تاریخ، آئیے اب کچھ مناظر پر بھی بات کر لیں
سابقہ حکمرانوں کے پہاڑی سے پتھر نکالنے سے البتہ یہ کافی چھوٹی رہ گئی۔۔۔۔مگر اسکا ایک فائدہ یہ ہوا کہ پتھر نکالنے سے کچھ دلکش مناظر وجود میں آ گئے۔۔۔۔ سو، مجھ جیسے منظر بازوں کو اور کیا چاہیے 
وہ کسی شاعر نے کیا خوب کہا تھا

کوئی دلکش نظارہ ہو، کوئی دلچسپ منظر ہو...
طبیعت خود بہل جاتی ہے بہلائی نہیں جاتی...

بس یہی دل بہلانے کو کچھ دن پہلے جب شام کو آسمان کالی گھٹاؤں سے بھر گیا۔ تو پھر ہم جیسے منظر بازوں سے کہاں رُکا جا سکتا ہے۔ سو، کیمرہ اٹھایا اور پہاڑی پے چڑھ دوڑے۔
شاہکوٹ پہاڑی کی سب سے اچھی بات ایک تو یہ ہے کہ غروب آفتاب کا منظر بہت دلکش ہوتا ہے اور دوسرا پورے شاہکوٹ کا ایریل ویو نظر آتا ہے جو کہ بہت دیدہ زیب ہوتا ہے۔

یہ پہاڑی کبھی قلعہ ہوا کرتی تھی۔ آج بھی اگر ماہرِ geologist کی موجودگی میں یہاں کھدائی کروائی جائے تو ڈیڑھ سو سال پہلے یہاں رہنے والے لوگوں کی نواردات کو ڈھونڈا جا سکتا ہے۔ مگر افسوس، اس پر کبھی ہی کسی حکومت نے کان تک نہیں دھرے۔ اگر حکومت چاہے تو اس جگہ کو بھی ہرن مینار شیخوپورہ کی طرز پر ڈیویلپ کیا جا سکتا ہے۔ پہاڑی کی ایک طرف پانی کا کافی بڑا ذخیرہ ہے۔ جوکے پتھر نکالنے اور کھدائی کے بعد زمین سے نکلا ہے قدرتی پانی ہے۔ سو، اس جگہ کو ہرن مینار کی طرح ایک ہل پارک کی شکل دی جا سکتی ہے اور اؤٹنگ کے لیے بہترین سیاحتی مقام اور پکنک پوائنٹ بنایا جا سکتا ہے۔
اُمید کرتا ہوں کہ میری یہ چھوٹی سی تحریری اور تصویری کاوش آپکو پسند آئی ہوگی۔ نیچے دی گئی تصویریں کچھ دن پہلے ایک شام کی کھچی ہوئی ہیں۔۔۔جس دن کالی گھٹاؤں کا راج تھا

اگر پسند آئیں۔ تو شیطان آپکو شیئر کرنے سے روکے گا

(تحریر: محمد سلمان منیر)


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

چنیوٹ, دریائے چناب شام کامنظر
Chiniot, River Chenab evening view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha: Aerial view of Gol chowk mosque








جھالر جھیل









سکیسر سے اوچھالی جھیل .. Skashur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بھابڑہ جبی شریف دامن مہاڑ سے ایک دلکش منظر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

اوچھالی جھیل کا ایک سحر انگیز نظارہ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaidabad, Khushab







The view of the north from the roof of my house. The view of Pir Panjal from my village the fields of our village and the snow mountain of Kashmir beyond hundred kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley


----------



## M. Sarmad




----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley- Khushab.































Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Attock























......................................................


----------



## ghazi52

Rainy Day At Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad











Canal View, Faisalabad !


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rawal Dam , Lake View


----------



## ghazi52

Rahim Yar Khan






.

Road side stall


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad ghanta ghar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Thanks for updating this thread @ghazi52 

Lil boy looks a bit cross haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52

Thal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore






Main Boulevard
Gulberg







Pre Partition Building
Newton Hall,
Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree during Lock down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


> Faisalabad ghanta ghar.



Mera Sohna Faisalablad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is Pakistan.... فیصل آباد
Faisalabad,City of Textiles.
Manchester of Pakiatan.......
Credit, Sajjad Mohammad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Town Hall Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Right Now 12-06-2020 (4:00 PM)

— at G.P.O Murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi








Old Milestone - Mall Road









Army Museum







Pindi 


Railway Station

Rural Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inner Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The beautiful view of Food Street Lahore
Credit : SBJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Botanical Gardens, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Derawar Fort * is a large square fortress in Ahmadpur East ,Punjab. 

130 km south of city of Bahawalpur,forty bastions of Derawar are visible for miles in Cholistan Desert.
Derawar fort was first built in 9th century AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

اِک میں پھکی چاہ نہیں پیندا
دُوجا ٹھنڈی چاہ نہیں پیندا
جیہڑی چاہ وچ چاہ نہ ہووے
جی میں ایسی چاہ نہیں پیندا
کلا بہہ کے چاہ پینا واہ
پَر میں کلی چاہ نہیں پیندا
یا تے چاہ ای چَھڈ دِتی سُو
یا فر ساڈی چاہ نہیں پیندا
تیری چاہ کوئی وکھری چاہ اے
جا میں تیری چاہ نہیں پیندا۔۔۔۔۔۔۔☺
۔۔۔۔☺

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gulli

ghazi52 said:


>



In my childhood, we use to make seet/ lahsi and derive makhaan using such machine.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

ghazi52 said:


> Rural Punjab




I really miss Tanguays.


----------



## ghazi52

*Soon Sakisar Valley*
In the mountains of Kordhi, the dera of the forest residents is open atmosphere and pollution free simple life.


----------



## Chakar The Great

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cholistan


----------



## Thorough Pro

Murree needs more trees, most of the hills are now almost ballad 



Chakar The Great said:


> Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ClickEZZ

ghazi52 said:


>


Awsome!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Daily routine job of our elder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Oldest & Unique Village of Punjab Dist. Kasur | Punjab Rural/Village Life | Mud House*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fire watch tower, Kotli Sattian, Rawalpindi installed to keep an eye out on forest fires. 

The tower offers an extensive view of the forest and is around 0.8 km away from Kotli Sattian main road. Thanks to @zafranzebsatti for sharing these pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

بچپن کی چھوٹی چھوٹی حسین خوشیاں

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fish and Rain




Head Qadrabad.
Photo: Shuja Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Khabiki Lake in the morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sarki Soon Valley


----------



## ghazi52

So Fascinating Ariel Glimpse Of Historical Land Mark Hiran Minaar, Sheikhupura City, Punjab,


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soon Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Evening time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Every bird has to go home in the evening.


----------



## ghazi52

Model Town Park, Lahore..


----------



## ghazi52

Bank of River Jehlum.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hasanpur Twana, Hamuka, Khushab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The WAPDA House Lahore in 1968
Photo Courtesy : Tahir Rizvi / Amjad Sheikh.











The design was prepared by the American architect Edward Durell Stone in 1962. Construction was initiated in October 1963 and completed in 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Allah Building's this side is facing Wapda House, Mall Road. 1967.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful tomb of Waris Shah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Soon sakesar valley.







Soon sakesar valley.









Kallar Kahar Lake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 675827


Ha! Ha! Ha! 

How is that guy sitting in the field on a charpoy cot! 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## ghazi52

Jahlar Lake Soon Valley presenting an enticing scene in the morning.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view of Kacha from Daud Khel , District Mianwali
Credit .... Saqib Mukhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Have a lessi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Muree Hills Nowadays 💕

Murree (مری‎) is a mountain resort town, located in the Galyat region of the Pir Panjal Range, within the Rawalpindi District of Punjab,. 
It forms the outskirts of the #Islamabad-Rawalpindi metropolitan area, and is about 30 km (19 mi) northeast of Islamabad. It has average altitude of 2,291 metres (7,516 ft).

Photo by Safi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MURREE EXPRESSWAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ramkot Fort, 

Courtesy of AB King

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Wagah Border - Lahore Today's view is entirely different.
Date: c.1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Khewra Salt Mines, in Pind Dadan Khan, District Jhelum are famous for the production of Himalayan salt & a major tourist attraction. These mines have the world's 2nd largest reserves of rock salt & produce around 350,000 tons of salt annually.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawrence Gardens Lahore*
110 years old Sumbal Tree, which botanical name is Salmalia Malabarica, grows in tropical humid conditions.

Credit Ashfaq Khan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Food Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
"Welcome To Lahore" Triumphal Arch At The Railway Station Lahore, Circa 1875-6.*

Photograph Of A Triumphal Arch At The Railway Station In Lahore. The Archway Has A Large Arch At The Centre With A Smaller Arch To Either Side. 'WELCOME TO LAHORE' Is Inscribed Across The Central Arch And There Are Several Flags On Top Of Each Arch.

People Are Gathered Around It And The City Can Be Seen Behind, Including A Large Circular Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1964, Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gulzar Mahal is a palace in the city of Bahawalpur Pakistan that was built between 1906 and 1909 

It was commissioned during the reign of Sadiq Mohammad Khan V, and was built to be the residence for women members of the royal household of the former princely state of Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

At Kashmir Point Murree TDCP operates an elegant Soft Wheel Train imported from Germany to facilitate the tourists One Locomotive Engine along with two Bogies having seating capacity of 36 passengers each provides a scenic ride around Kashmir point


----------



## ghazi52

At night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore







Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur (once Nawab state) City of palaces and most peaceful people Visit to explore Bahawalpur *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bomb Chowk Sargodha in 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gulzar Mahal Bahawalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wheat fields in Soan Sakeser Valley, Punjab,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## plan z

ghazi52 said:


>


BADSHAHE MASJAED


ghazi52 said:


> Wheat fields in Soan Sakeser Valley, Punjab,
> 
> 
> View attachment 733514


Wheat CROAP IS ALSO READY IN SAHIWAL PUNJAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore 
Alfa Tower Behria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Zoo


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: Ferozepur Road with Model Town and Gulberg on either side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Walled city, Lahore....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful rainy day, Sakesar, Soon Valley Khushab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Murree -"marhi", meaning "high place” is a hill station,*

Murree -"marhi", meaning "high place” is a hill station, summer resort of Rawalpindi District and includes the Murree Hills.

Murree was the summer capital of the British Raj in the Punjab Province until 1864.

Murree's early development was in 1851 by the then President of the Punjab Administrative Board, Sir Henry Lawrence. It was originally established for the British troops garrisoned on the Afghan frontier as a sanatorium. Officially, the municipality was created in 1850.

The permanent town of Murree was constructed at Sunnybank in 1853. The church was sanctified in May 1857, and the main road Mall Road, was built. The most significant commercial establishments, the Post Office, general merchants with European goods, tailors and a millinery, were established opposite the church. Until 1947, access to Mall Road was restricted for "natives" (non-Europeans).

In the summer of 1857, a rebellion against the British broke out. The local tribes of Murree and Hazara, including the Dhond Abbasi and others, attacked the depleted British Army garrison in Murree; however, the tribes were ultimately overcome by the British and capitulated. From 1873 to 1875, Murree was the summer headquarters of the Punjab local government; after 1876 the headquarters were moved to Shimla.


The railway connection with Lahore via Rawalpindi, made Murree a popular resort for Punjab officials, and the villas and other houses erected for the accommodation of English families gave it a European aspect. The houses crowned the summit and sides of an irregular ridge, the neighbouring hills were covered during the summer with encampments of British troops, while the station itself was filled with European visitors from the plains and travellers to Kashmir. It was connected with Rawalpindi by a service of tangas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Traditional sweets shop, Okara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

One word?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Great Park...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort at night........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Munro Road
Photo: Tariq Hameed Sulemani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quid e Azam Library (Interior) Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

D Shape Ground in Faisalabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Masjid Ravia,
Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi...

While roaming the streets of the old _mohallah_, one easily notices the Om symbols and the Jain greeting _Jai Jinendra_ on many of the buildings.

Local resident Abdul Sattar, whose parents are from Ambala, recently furnished his old house.

To his surprise, he found out that _Jai Jinendra_ was embossed right on the top of the gate. “I think that it’s our heritage and we should protect it,” he tells me.






The Jain greeting, _Jai Janendra_, written on the façade of a house. It is still preserved by residents out of respect for the heritage.






I could see the Jain temple from Sujan Singh _haveli_. Hindu and Sikh families who have migrated still visit this neigbourhood.


He says that Sikh and Hindu families who migrated to India still visit the _mohallah_. “We sit in our house and cherish the times of our elders. They tell us about Ludhiana, Ambala and Delhi, and we show them the place their ancestors grew up in.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful weather of Murree,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Food street Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Fossils Gallery at Kallar Kahar Museum is the finest repository of millions years old fossils of animals & plants. The Salt Range of Pakistan is known as a unique field museum of paleontology & geology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

From a combative sport to a traditional sport, Punjab is preserving the thrilling game of Kabaddi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It had been snowing since last weekend at Fort Munroe, DG Khan. Travelers are requested to follow the travel advisory prior to traveling for the hill station. Contact at the below given numbers in any emergency, safe travels!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Snake in mountains 
Fort Munroe just 3 hour drive from Multan |182 km| and Layyah |245 km|
Totally different terrain and cold weather, w
hat else do you need being in South Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ancient Multan Fort, originally known as Katochgarh is attributed to have been built by the Katoch Dynasty.

It was built on the high mound to make it invincible. It has tomb of Shah Rukn-e-Alam, Dam Dama & Nigar Khana (art house) as inside attractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Aerial views of Chiniot depicting its beauty...


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mirzali Khan

Traditional Punjabi Furniture


































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492423415382351872
@Sainthood 101

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

jus_chillin said:


> Traditional Punjabi Furniture
> 
> View attachment 815032
> 
> 
> View attachment 815033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492423415382351872
> @Sainthood 101


This looks like dera furniture from my childhood, not the kinda stuff you see in urban areas 




Chiniot is very famous for its furniture, GOP is looking to get into furniture export business 
Hopefully city attracts investments and becomes a hub of export oriented furniture

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Sainthood 101 said:


> This looks like dera furniture from my childhood, not the kinda stuff you see in urban areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiniot is very famous for its furniture, GOP is looking to get into furniture export business
> Hopefully city attracts investments and becomes a hub of export oriented furniture



Oh wow


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Clay pots from Gujarat, Punjab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486101885555773440
@Sainthood 101

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Abbasi graveyard..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...
Aerial View of Fort Derawar (9th Century)....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..




.
Nikka Dam, Kallar Kahar 
................

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

::::
نو نہال سنگھ کی حویلی لاہور، پاکستان میں واقع ایک حویلی ہے۔ 19ویں صدی کے وسط کے سکھ دور سے تعلق رکھنے والی اس حویلی کو لاہور میں سکھ فن تعمیر کی بہترین مثالوں میں سے ایک سمجھا جاتا ہے، یہ سکھ دور کی واحد حویلی ہے جو اپنی اصل سجاوٹ اور فن تعمیر کو محفوظ رکھتی ہے۔






























<<<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....





Lahore
.....


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Gol Masjid, Sargodha.....






.


----------



## ghazi52

,.;
Multan...






]',';,'.;


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore......................





.......


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan,,






***********


----------



## ghazi52

Government College, Lahore...............






...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> Government College, Lahore...............
> 
> View attachment 832484
> 
> 
> ...


Produced scholars like nawaz sharif 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Sainthood 101 said:


> Produced scholars like nawaz sharif 🤣


Dr salam and Hargobind singh (Both Nobel laureate) were from GC as well


----------



## Maula Jatt

They just lifted sky line ban from Lahore and atleast during PTI years they had plans of creating buisness district skyline
XD maybe in couple of years we'll see a different Lahore



Vapnope said:


> Dr salam and Hargobind singh (Both Nobel laureate) were from GC as well


Pre partition GC and some decades of post partition GC was good
not anymore- I mean it's still prestigious but in practical terms ain't what it used to be

Now lum's,nust, fast etc are the go to places for good universities


----------



## ghazi52

Chowk, Faisalabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wall city, Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NCA, Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Shrine/Dargah Sain Mohammad Ali Qalandar (R.A) near Sultanabad town of Sindh. You can also see beauty of nature and Mirpurkhas to Hyderabad Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

APP Social Media on Instagram: "#JummahMubarak with Beautiful View of Mosque in Shah Sadiq Nehang, Jhang . . . 📷 @hsntiwanaa . . . #appnews #pakistan #travelphotography #beautifuldestinations"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "#JummahMubarak with Beautiful View of Mosque in Shah Sadiq Nehang, Jhang . . . 📷 @hsntiwanaa . . . #appnews #pakistan #travelphotography #beautifuldestinations". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Fort Munro . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Fort Munro . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Lahore Fort . . . Photo Courtesy @fahadhanifff . . . #appnews #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Lahore Fort . . . Photo Courtesy @fahadhanifff . . . #appnews #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Punjab, Pakistan . . . Photos by @zainalifilms . . . #appnews #punjab #beautifuldestinations #rurallife"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Punjab, Pakistan . . . Photos by @zainalifilms . . . #appnews #punjab #beautifuldestinations #rurallife". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Sunset View in Rawalpindi . . . #appnews #pakistan #sunset #sunsetphotography"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Sunset View in Rawalpindi . . . #appnews #pakistan #sunset #sunsetphotography". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Summer is Blooming in Model Town Park, Lahore . . . Photos by @shakeelnaturegraphy . . . #appnews #lahore #summer #flowers #beautifulpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Summer is Blooming in Model Town Park, Lahore . . . Photos by @shakeelnaturegraphy . . . #appnews #lahore #summer #flowers #beautifulpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Iqbal Park..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

The Pir Panjal mountains of Kashmir, seen from Sialkot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Rawalpindi from Faizabad Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.





Cages of pheasants participating in Chakri compared to black pheasants in Mianwali (Photo: Muhammad Junaid Khan)

Mian Shamshad further said: 'We have a pheasant license which is renewed every five years, but due to the suspension of licenses by the Punjab government, it has become difficult for the youth to obtain a license. In other provinces there is no restriction on license whereas in Punjab it has been banned for the last 17 years. If the Punjab government opens the black pheasant license, its revenue will also increase.

He said that the passion for keeping black pheasants in Punjab is the highest in Mianwali. The most important thing is that there is no gambling in this game and it is duly authorized by the district administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore !!!


----------



## Maula Jatt

Inner city Lahore


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Thakti Babri 

This is the location of Kalar Kahar, about 25 kilometers away from Chakwal city, where Mughal King Babar stayed when he came out from Afghanistan to attack Delhi, and the place where he sat his army. What was addressed to is called the throne of Babri.

Actually, it was a rock that was carved to form a throne for Babar.

During my stay in Kalar Kahar I Babar also planted a garden which is still standing called Bagh Safa. In his authorization Tazak Babri, the Mughal King Babar described Kalar Kahar as a charming location with fresh air and natural beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Gowalmandi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jail Road, Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore...


----------

